

Ask HN: Any meetups, hacker-spaces in India? - sidmitra

There are plenty of meetups, hackerspaces for people living in the Bay area for example. I was wondering do people here already do similar events, or interested in something like that in the future.<p>I've been to a couple of startup conferences hoping to come across people with a similar itch to build and play around with technologies, but they were infested with marketing people and sales pitches.<p>PS: I'm based in New Delhi.
======
nreece
The biggest startup event in India is Proto: <http://www.proto.in>

Btw, a TED conference is scheduled this year in India as well:
<http://conferences.ted.com/TEDIndia>

------
chaosprophet
I'm working on a startup in Chennai, and I can't really say I've met many
people who want to go the startup route, not even from IIT-M. Most seem to be
content with working for others either as engineers or as MBAs. As such I'd
say the startup scene is barely existent in India.

------
zizou
startup event conferences in india are a joke man! turn into networking and
schmoozing sessions eventually.very difficult to meet people working on good
product ideas and technologies. we're based out of mumbai and built a group
around the IIT campus area. you might wanna try barcamp some rare gud
showcases and people.

~~~
sidmitra
>startup event conferences in india are a joke man!

True!, i've seen the same things regurgitated each time and imagine a
"startup" with more than a dozen products at a time. That's what i saw at some
of the conferences, for example the recent SiliconIndia #startupcity.

